# how to oc 2500k with biostar tz68k+ mobo



## dibya_kol (Jan 6, 2012)

bought 2500k,biostar tz68k+ mobo and 4gb g.skill 1600mhz ram. Now i need ur help guys(a proper guide,how to oc this cpu). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

look at that here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1557348-post27.html


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Good links by topgear there.

My favourite link is this: P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners

Also note, since your motherboard is different from the motheboard in the above guide, your BIOS will be different too.

Secondly, continue in your old thread.


----------

